# Redline Speed Worx (RSW): Exclusive Select European HRE FlowForm US Distributor!!!



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Redline Speed Worx (RSW) is Proud to Announce we have been selected by HRE Performance Wheels as 1 of 3 National FlowForm Premium Dealers!* In the coming weeks we will be providing our customers with FULL access to HRE FlowForm In-House Inventory, in the most popular sizes, fitments, & applications!



*Long a market leader in forged wheels, HRE Wheels now offers its FlowForm line of wheels featuring iconic mesh styling and a level of quality embodied by the HRE brand, all at an accessible price point. This cast flow formed wheel is made in Japan with the highest level of design and engineering available in the market today.*

HRE FlowForm is available in 19″ & 20″ for select European, Asian and Domestic fitments.



*Wheel Details – Designed in San Diego*

Just like all our forged wheels, we designed the FF01 to make sure it met our industry-leading standards of beauty and quality before it left our facility. We designed every part of the FlowForm brand in San Diego, from the wheels to the packaging, the website, the T-Shirts – it’s all done right here.

*What is FlowForm?*

FlowForm isn’t just a fancy marketing name HRE uses; it’s a state of mind and a promise of quality. In every forged wheel we make, we use the highest quality materials we can find – no matter where we find them or what they cost. This is the same philosophy we use with FlowForm. There are many cheaper ways to make wheels and from cheaper places, but we went to the best in the world in Japan to make our wheels. While this costs more – a lot more, it gives HRE the confidence that they are providing the highest quality product to the consumer.

While there are many cast wheel options on the market, we want our customers to know FlowForm is the quality name they can trust.



*Why is FlowForm Better?*

HRE’s FlowForm wheels are created using a unique casting and forming process that obtains strengths similar to a forged wheel.
The process begins by pouring molten aluminum into a mold face-side-down followed by rapid cooling. By doing this, the aluminum alloy is condensed, enhancing the elastic strength and durability.

After the wheel is formed (a) it is pulled from the mold and placed into the flow forming tooling (b) which is similar to the concept of a potters’ wheel. This process stretches the barrel to a defined profile and thickness, ultimately giving the wheel its final shape ©. This “stretching” improves the grain structure of the aluminum making it stronger, lighter and more precise than a non-flow formed barrel, resulting in forged aluminum-like strength.



*Available in 19″ and 20″*
_Standard Colors:_ Liquid Silver & Tarmac Black

*Select Vehicle Fitments*

European
Asian
Domestic

*Wheel Details – Color Options*

The FF01 is available in two standard finishes, Liquid Silver and Tarmac.



But HRE also offers a wide selection of other popular powder coat colors with the added capabilities to do custom colors as well.



*Redline Speed Worx (RSW) Offers FlowForm for the Following Select European Brands:*


Audi - View Gallery
BMW - View Gallery
Mercedes Benz - View Gallery
VW - View Gallery
Porsche - View Gallery


_Have a questions on fitment, color availability, pricing, current stock levels? No problem feel free to Contact Us!_

*To further stand behind our new relationship with HRE and our commitment to provide only the best in wheel & tire services we have also recently purchased what we consider to be the best tire equipment currently available, the Hunter Revolution Tire Machine & Hunter Road Force Touch!*



*Stay tuned for coming features on how your HRE wheels will benefit from the services we will soon be able to offer!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*A few of the new color displays we have at the shop!*


hre_flow_form_boom by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*We know everyone likes pictures! A few from our friends at HRE!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Our First HRE Performance Wheels FlowForm Shipment has arrived! We have VW, Audi, & BMW Fitments In stock!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Awesome shots from AMG Australia of this Volkswagen Scirocco R on HRE FlowForm FF01's!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*We love the contrast of these HRE FlowForm FF01's in the Goldrush finish on this white Porsche 991 S *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*An APR Stage 3+ GTX TT-S we just finished, and set it off with a set of 19 x 9.5" Gloss Silver FlowForms!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*FlowForms Are Now Available For Purchase Via Our Webstore! Purchase Online & Enjoy FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Chuck Vossler of BMW Blog recently installed a set of FF01's on his new (to him) E92 M3. Follow the jump to hear his thoughts on his Bimmer's new shoes.*

*Read More Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*A few of our latest FlowForm equipped vehicles! *

*The SL55 AMG (Weistec Supercharged) just received a set of 20x9 / 20x10.5 Satin Black FF01!*










*he R888 & FlowForm HRE Performance Wheels are really setting an aggressive tone to the APR, LLC. Stage 4 MK5 GTI! 
*










*4 Door VW MK6 GTI sitting nicely on a set of 19x8.5's!*










*A complete set of Satin Black 19's getting mounted with a set of Michelin's for an E92 M3!*










*20 x 10.5 Square Flowforms on our Accuair RS5 Project!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*We are happy to introduce the new FF15 FlowForm from HRE Performance Wheels launched at SEMA this past week! It will be available in 18",19", and 20" configurations. *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*So who is excited for the up-coming release of the FlowForm HRE Performance Wheel's FF15 18" Wheel? 

. . . it's rather impressive to see this 18 clearing a 6 Piston Brembo 380MM 2 Piece Big Brake setup!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*The Up-coming HRE Wheels FlowForm FF15 on the new S550 Mustang!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*IPA is definitely one of our most popular finishes.* What's your favorite FlowForm finish? 

Check them all out here:
http://www.redlinespeedworx.com/hre-flowform-wheels/


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous wheels the FF01. Wonder how they would look on a 2000 beetle.:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Our RS5 Project with 20" FF01 FlowForms and a complete Accuair E-Level System *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

87CabrioSK said:


> Gorgeous wheels the FF01. Wonder how they would look on a 2000 beetle.:laugh:


We could help with that! Shoot us a PM!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*We are deep into the Winter months here in the North East, by now you should have already equipped your vehicle with proper winter / snow tires BUT, if you haven't the RSW Service Team can certainly assist you with a fresh new set of HRE FlowForm wheels + Snow Tires.* 

Let us take care of all Mounting, Balancing, TPMS Requirement, and Shipping! 

Contact Us Today for Order Inquires!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*The Flow Form 15 (FF15) is now in STOCK.*

• AUDI | 20x9 et25 _ PCD 5/112 | Liquid Silver & Tarmac 
o A5/S5, A7/S7, Q5, Allroad

• MUSTANG | 20x10 et40 & 20x11 et55 _ PCD 5/114.3 | Liquid Silver & Tarmac 
o S197 2005-2014, S550 2015+

• BMW | 20x9 et25 & 20x10 et40 _ PCD 5/120 | Liquid Silver & Tarmac 
o F80 M4/M3, F10 5-Series non-M, F12 6-Series non-M, F01 7-Series non-M

*Inquire for Pricing and Wheel/Tire Bundle Pricing.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*The NEW FlowForm HRE Performance Wheels FF15 20" Display Wheel has arrived to the RSW Service Team.* 

If you are in the area be sure to stop by and check it out!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*So our friends over at Integrated Engineering just recently picked up a new VW Mark 7 Golf R and they asked for our assistance in replacing the factory wheels with something a bit more aggressive while not compromising the integrity & clean lines of the vehicle. Well, our Team thought a set of FlowForm FF01 19" wheels would do just the trick!*

. . . oh yea, and they just put them to the test on the track this past weekend!

Contact Our Service Team for all your HRE / FlowForm Wheels Inquires directly at (908) 223-7477 or visit us online!

www.REDLINESPEEDWORX.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*We recently finished this build and our Entire Team is digging the FF15 FlowForm Wheels by HRE Performance Wheels on this AccuAir Suspension equipped Audi RS5!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*The final (and very important) last touches have been put on Fastivus Project EVolution. Check out this all-electric Volkswagen USA Golf E equipped TOYO TIRES Proxes 4 Plus in 255/30/19 wrapped around the FlowForm FF15 19x8.5 wheels. *

What do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*The Redline Speed Worx (RSW) Team is happy to introduce FlowForm Wheels at an all new price!*










Long a market leader in forged wheels, HRE now offers its FlowForm line of wheels featuring iconic styling and a level of quality embodied by the HRE brand, all at an accessible price point. This cast flow formed wheel is made in Japan with the highest level of design and engineering available in the world today.

*HRE FLOWFORM NOW STARTING AT $575 PER WHEEL*

- 18″ FF01 / FF15 – $575 per wheel
- 19″ FF01 / FF15 – $625 per wheel
- 20″ FF01 / FF15 – $675 per wheel

*Call and Speak with an Expert Today with all Purchase Inquiries! (908) 223-7477*


----------

